

Ask HN: Why in the world hasn't this talk gone viral on YouTube? - curiousquestion

Lawrence Lessig at SCALE 12x<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=D3O1MC1AqvM
======
ACow_Adonis
1) Its long.

2) Its technical/legal.

3) I'm 19 minutes in and i'm still not sure when we're going to get to an
actual argument/thesis/point that he wants to emphasize in this
presentation...

4) He's talking to a bunch of yes men/preaching to the choir (by which i mean,
he's not persuading, he's putting out an opinion to a bunch of people who
already hold said opinion and who lap it up and laugh on cue like congress
claps on cue during official speeches...

5) It has the word Linux associated with it.

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
> It has the word Linux associated with it. YES!

------
tinalumfoil
Because there is no shortage of anti-copyright activists right now. It's an
old issue, and this video offers nothing new. It doesn't even present the info
in a nice, quick, easily-digestible way (which is pretty important for
something to go viral). His jokes just make it look like a video made for
people who already agree with him.

------
curiousquestion
After reflecting on this a bit, I think the biggest problem is that the point
of the whole talk wasn't brought up until the end. Who knew this was actually
about Campaign Finance Reform before they stopped watching?

